# Toro 418ZE - First Use



## fronos4 (Jan 29, 2011)

Well we got our first "snowblowable" snow last night. It was the wet/heavy snow (2-3") that froze overnight so it was a bit of a challenge for the SS. It did okay, although the EOD stuff was too much for it to handle as there were snow/ice chunks about (6-12") in diameter the little toro just couldn't chew them up. Soooo... I had to warm up the big 2 stage to finish off the job .

(+) - The little Toro did an excellent job cleaning down to pavement; the "self-propelled" auger pulls itself nicely, at times quicker than it should have, had to pull back on the handle to keep it from choking itself, for a small machine it sure was a eager to take on the snow; threw about 10-15 ft - not too bad for junior; very easy to transport took it over to my parent's to do their drive with much the same results.

(-) - To my disappointment the wheel fell off  while doing my parent's drive (I just had to laugh), apparently the fastener that kept the wheel on either worked loose or wasn't put on all the way - luckily I found the fastener and put it back on - looks like I'll have to modify it a bit (though I REALLY shouldn't have to); the 87cc not as robust as the older 2 cycles although it did hold its own, strained a bit in the heavy snow, but never stalled on me.

Overall performance - no major complaints, given the type of snow it was subject to, I expect it do significantly better with the dry fluffy stuff.

Looking forward to the next snow fall, hope the wheel doesn't fall off this time !


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

fronos4 said:


> (-) - To my disappointment the wheel fell off  while doing my parent's drive (I just had to laugh), apparently the fastener that kept the wheel on either worked loose or wasn't put on all the way - luckily I found the fastener and put it back on - looks like I'll have to modify it a bit (though I REALLY shouldn't have to); the 87cc not as robust as the older 2 cycles although it did hold its own, strained a bit in the heavy snow, but never stalled on me.


Congrats on a job well done. I can empathyze with the wheel. Almost done with a machine last winter, one last snow and I at least wanted to try it. Plowed out 3 ladies places across the street and while blowing found out I'd not tightened a few bolts. The shifter along with the bolt fell off and a couple of other things were working loose 
Like you, had to find the missing parts and wondering if I'd blown them into the snowdrifts or not. Found them but it was a little intense for a while. The cover that's removed when adding an electric starter wasn't found till spring.


----------

